# shrimp lifespan



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

barely 4 months pass by since i started keeping crs and cherries in my mostly tetra dominated 75 gal community tank. lately i've noticed some of my mature shrimps starting their long happy march toward shrimp heaven. i'm not too worry about dwindling population since i'm seeing a few tiny shrimplets hiding amongst the vegetation. looks like i'm being too optimistic to figure these guys would at least live a year or two of happy life. pls be blunt and let me know how long they'll live in an average tank.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

There are so many factors that will determine how long a shrimp lives, many of which are related to it's care, and stress level before you even get it. Factors well within your control include using the drip method to acclimate them, making sure their water quality is high, and a good source of food. For water changes, I opt for smaller changes more often. I also vacuum my tanks for most water changes. I find they live longer in a species only tank.

Steve


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Cherry Shrimp are supposed to live up to 2 years. No idea about CRS as I've never kept them.

My advice would be to check water parameters and think about what rescuepenguin said above. Very good advice from him.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

1-2 years...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i agree with the others...mostly maintaining good water parameters...cherries are usually pretty hardy..but they might still stress from other tank mates,,unless its really peaceful ones(other small shrimps..or otos...yada). with that said...not sure if the crystals do well with bigger tank buddies..because they are more finicky and sensitive than the rcs. It is also easier to acclimatize shrimps that are younger...and i usually drip acclimatize(we had/have a sticky on that topic...from mysticalnet) my livestocks ...


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say most CRS live for less then 2 years... it really depends on their diet and environment as well.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with steve and the others. Depends on their conditions, however, I believe if you are looking for an age its between 1 - 2 years.

I am a little different with mine for w/c as I will do weekly w/c at 50% but I *always* vacuum the tank. And my tanks are species only tanks.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

14 months to be more exact for crs..... sometimes less but like others have said depends on water condition, tank mates and feeding!


----------

